# How good are office rubber bands for slingshots?



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

The great thing about standard rubber bands is that they are literally available everywhere. That said, there can be significant quality differences, and some rubber bands are rather mediocre to be honest. The only way to find out is to open the box in the store and to see how well they stretch...

My latest video shows rubber bands being attached to a small leather pouch, and to two different kinds of slingshots: my homemade stainless 4 mm steel rod super mini-slingshot, and a paper slingshot I made using 4 pages of roll-folded standard A-4 office paper: an extra sheet of A-4 paper is needed to make the triangle which keeps the forks apart when these are under tension. Power is sufficient to send 8 mm steel BB's downrange with heath oomph...please be careful.

There is a link at the end of the video for my paper slingshot tutorial: the only difference is that you will need to drill holes through the paper fork limbs to attach the rubber bands, as opposed to flat bands. Enjoy the video...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Pebble Shooter you are an inventive guy. That paper slingshot is very impressive. Not much work to build but a whole lot of slingshot when your finished.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's an awesome little project I'll have to make one or 6 of my own lol, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Interesting coincidence!

I've just been setting up some shooters in the basement using single #32 or single #64 for .177 bbs and 6mm airsoft ammo.

My experience with office rubber bands for 3/8 steel or 5/8 glass is mixed. I'm okay with the performance, but the band life is disappointing.

It is fun to play with the office bands, but it would put a damper on my target shooting/plinking if I had to depend on them.

That being said, they are working for me for bbs/airsoft!


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a small natural that I have doubled and chained #64 rubber bands on. I use it to shoot BBs and glass beads from Hobby Lobby. It's not very strong, but I wouldn't want to be shot with it either...

Works well shooting paper.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That paper shooter is awesome. My hands have trouble handling bbs but I have to give this a try. I love the 107 office bands for shooting heavy ammo. Have you tried those?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used office rubber bands a great deal, and they work quite well. All of my Power Rangers shots were made with office bands of one sort or another ... check out the Power Rangers thread for details. I got my first match light in the Pocket Predator Badges contest with Alliance File Bands.

Just do a search on "office bands" and you will get a TON of hits.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles, it is nice to see you are still letting them fly, it has been a long while since I have been here, nice to see a familiar name ;- )

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

With most of my slingshot frames and rubber sent to the US, I have only one ring shooter and some office rubber left. So, I put together this little combo and was happy to find it accurate and fairly powerful. My Chrony is also in US, but from experience I believe this #64 loop chained set is sending the 5/8 glass marbles at about 180-190 fps. It is made from 5 #64 rubber bands per side, looped as shown. Draw length about 32 inches, cheek anchor. Very cheap, very east to assemble, and good enough to keep me entertained. Hard to beat that.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Henry the Hermit said:


> With most of my slingshot frames and rubber sent to the US, I have only one ring shooter and some office rubber left. So, I put together this little combo and was happy to find it accurate and fairly powerful. My Chrony is also in US, but from experience I believe this #64 loop chained set is sending the 5/8 glass marbles at about 180-190 fps. It is made from 5 #64 rubber bands per side, looped as shown. Draw length about 32 inches, cheek anchor. Very cheap, very east to assemble, and good enough to keep me entertained. Hard to beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody proper.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a small natural slingshot that I have banded with #64s. Great BB shooter.


----------

